# Did I just find a mustard gas at Petsmart?



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

Found this pretty boy at the store today. I got him--of course--because I loved that blue-green and gold he has going on. I've always wanted a mustard gas betta, and this guy looked remarkably similar to that. Are there any specific qualities he'd have to have--like, the blue must be this exact shade--to be one, or is the blue-and-gold all that really matters?

Even if he's not "really" one, he's still handsome! See for yourself!


























His name is Rhaegal. My other betta is a black and red plakat named Drogon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes he is a mustard gas betta


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

ranetree said:


> His name is Rhaegal. My other betta is a black and red plakat named Drogon.


hahah, I see the game of thrones theme a lot here lately


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I've had a few mustard gas bettas come into the store that I work at, but it is a bit of a rare find  A good looking find at that! I cannot wait til his colors brighten up!


----------



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

xShainax said:


> Yes he is a mustard gas betta


Yippee! 



lurkermom said:


> hahah, I see the game of thrones theme a lot here lately


Haha, yeah. You know, it wasn't intended to be a theme for me. XD But Drogon's name fit, and Rhaegal has some greenish tints to his blue...I just need a pretty pearly-white one I can call Viserion!



Sathori said:


> I've had a few mustard gas bettas come into the store that I work at, but it is a bit of a rare find  A good looking find at that! I cannot wait til his colors brighten up!


Me neither! I hope they get a little darker, too, honestly. His fins are pretty much see through. D:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

WHOO another Mustard Gas boy! and is he a Rose tail??? =O


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't think he is mustard has at all- mustard gas fish are typically blue or green bodies with a yellow tail that has a defined black rim.

He is lovely but not mustard gas


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hes so pretty


----------



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

Tree said:


> WHOO another Mustard Gas boy! and is he a Rose tail??? =O


He might well be. He was sold to me as a halfmoon, but we all know how well pet stores label their bettas.




Alphahelix said:


> I don't think he is mustard has at all- mustard gas fish are typically blue or green bodies with a yellow tail that has a defined black rim.
> 
> He is lovely but not mustard gas


Really? Aww well. But maybe he'll develop that pattern later on? I mean, it's not unheard of for bettas to change colors as they grow/as their conditions go from bad to good.


----------



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

Also, if he wasn't asleep I'd take a picture, but after mere hours in warm, clean water, he's shown a visible improvement in the richness of his color. A bit more of a greenish cast to his body, and I think I see a bit of yellow blushing into his tail!

Mustard gas or no, something tells me he's going to turn into one gorgeous beast!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't wait to see how he looks once he colors up! Even if he isn't a true mustard gas he'll still be beautiful!


----------



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

mercedesbenz25 said:


> I can't wait to see how he looks once he colors up! Even if he isn't a true mustard gas he'll still be beautiful!


Agreed! 

I'm glad I took the pictures when I did, because I can already tell he's going to be striking. After just a couple of hours in warm, clean water last night, he was about twice as bright! Didn't take any pictures then, since I was trying to let him settle in, but the change was pretty dramatic for such a short amount of time. I can't wait to be able to take some comparison shots of him!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats. I had a male with colours quite similar to him in the past. He was also from Petsmart.


----------



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

Whoa! Look at that pretty boy!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's an awesome picture,
That's one of my favorite color combinations 
I love his fins


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

well, you've had him for 24 hours now. He should of colored up by now.


----------

